# General Setup for Mantis



## chunyee (Jul 6, 2007)

HI,

I am a newb in Mantis. I was wondering if anyone can give me a list, picture etc for setting up an enclosure for mantis. Hopefully the cheapest! I want to have everything setup and ready before getting one to rear. Thanks!!


----------



## Asa (Jul 6, 2007)

You can find much of what you are looking for through the search feature. To save you the trouble, here is a site with plenty of information and supplies www.mantisplace.com


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 6, 2007)

You're really advertising Nick's site, Asa. He must love you now.


----------



## Asa (Jul 6, 2007)

> You're really advertising Nick's site, Asa. He must love you now.


Who knows? It's easiest just to direct everybody there. Plus, Nick's a good guy.


----------



## Ian (Jul 7, 2007)

> You're really advertising Nick's site, Asa. He must love you now.


There is no love it in. Just discount on every purchase


----------



## Asa (Jul 7, 2007)

> > You're really advertising Nick's site, Asa. He must love you now.
> 
> 
> There is no love it in. Just discount on every purchase


Ha ha! I wish.


----------

